# A Women's Prayer



## Dove (Jul 14, 2005)

A Woman's Prayer:
Dear Lord,
I pray for:
Wisdom, To understand a man.
Love, To forgive him and;
Patience, For his moods.
Because, Lord, if I pray for Strength
I'll just beat him to death.


----------



## middie (Jul 14, 2005)

amen to that dove !!


----------



## wasabi (Jul 14, 2005)

I second that amen.
May I add another prayer:


----------



## Dove (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Wasabi..now I know what happened to me............


----------



## wasabi (Jul 14, 2005)

He didn't make me thin either


----------



## lindatooo (Jul 14, 2005)

Amen!  Amen Amen Amen!  (said my post was too short with just one Amen!)


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 15, 2005)

LOL you guys are just too much.    I loved both of those.


----------

